# Installare xorg-server-1.7.7-r1

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti.

Stufo dei crash di Xorg con la versione 1.9.x voglio tornare alla versione in oggetto.

Come posso fare?

Ho smascherato xorg-server-1.9.4 e Smacherato xorg-server-1.7.7.

Ho mascherato xinit-1.3.x e Smascherato xinit-1.2.0

Ma... non è più in portage xf86-input-synaptics-1.2, la versione 1.3 non è compatibile con xorg-server-1.7.7.

Qualcuno di voi ha tentato questo ritorno al passato?

Faccio prima ad aprire un bug report?

Grazie per il vostro aiuto.

Andrea

----------

## darkmanPPT

io ho xorg-server 1.9.4 (insomma, quello stabile in portage).

strano, io non ho più avuto problemi (prima, quando riaccendevo il pc dalla sospensione, talvolta mi si freezava X)

sicuro che i crash non siano da imputare ai driver video?

comunque, mi pare che la versione che dici tu sia hard-masked in portage. sicuro che ne valga la pena?

forse è solo qualche libreria scazzata..

----------

## bandreabis

Accidenti. Velocissimo sei stato.

Posso provare a reinstallare (per prova su un altro HD intendo  :Wink: ) per prova, ma ormai non ho speranze.

Ora uso xf86-video-ati (qualsiasi versione) e crasha X.

La soluzione sarebbe KMS ma con quei drivers (al posto dei radeon) mi si scassa la sospensione.

Uso come kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.38 (e oggi potrei tentare la -r1), ma non oso sperare.

Ho smascherato le ultime versioni di 

```
libdrm 

xorg-server 

xf86-video-ati 

xinit

mesa
```

ma niente.

La sola possibilità pare essere tornare a xorg-server-1.7.7.

Il problema è quello discusso sia nel forum sia tra i bug report, con opengl e gli effetti in kde, X crasha. e non pare esserci soluzione risolutiva.

Ho trovato un workaround disabilitando gli effetti ed installando compiz-fusion, e per ora mi basta, ma vorrei trovare comunque una soluzione.

E quella di questo post mi pareva... beh, un altro workaround.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ho dato revdep-rebuild molte volte, ma non mi indica nessuna libreria scaxata.

Grazie della tua attenzione.

Andrea

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Accidenti. Velocissimo sei stato.

 

no. è che son passato nel forum e ho visto il tuo intervento. non sapevo che tu lo avessi appena scritto.

oh! 

capita  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema è quello discusso sia nel forum sia tra i bug report, con opengl e gli effetti in kde, X crasha. e non pare esserci soluzione risolutiva.
> 
> Ho trovato un workaround disabilitando gli effetti ed installando compiz-fusion, e per ora mi basta, ma vorrei trovare comunque una soluzione.
> ...

 

e disabilitando gli effetti completamente? funziona? cioè, con un uso normale senza effetti, il problema si ripropone?

no, perchè nel caso potrebbe essere solo un problema di kde e dei suoi effetti e non un problema di X.

ti dico, io ho una radeon hd 3200 ed uso i driver closed.

funziona molto bene, anche con gli effetti (ma devo dire che dopo averli provati per un po', ho deciso di disattivarli).

che verione di kde usi? io la 4.6.0-r1

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao.

Gli effetti che voglio io è uno solo fondamentalmente: le trasparenze. con compiz-fusion ho attivato molte cose che non vorrei nemmeno.

Sì, kde4 senza gli effetti vari gira molto bene. Ma il problema non è kde4 (ho la tua stessa versione) perchè prima di passare ai nuovi xorg-server non ho mai avuto problemi analoghi.

Io ho una vecchissima x200 Mobility che (anche se ho tanta voglia di cambiare, ma dovrei buttare in notebook) svolge egregiamente il suo sporco lavoro.

Mi è venuto ora in mente che ho attivato delle LDFLAGS non standard:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-i686-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_Mobile_Technology_ML-30-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Mar 2011 08:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8-sse3 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8-sse3 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"             

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                                                                                                  

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                                                                                                     

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"                                                                                                                                                                       

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                                                                                             

USE="/ 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-optimization cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify live lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg svga sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="atiixp atiixp-modem" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

e che magari lì possa risiedere un problema. Ma se non ricordo male non dovrebbero essere nulla di spinto.

Grazie per il tempo che mi dedichi.

andrea

----------

## darkmanPPT

uhm... mi ritorna in mente la seguente discussione:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794289-start-0.html

e cito:

 *equilibrium! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> table ha scritto:
> 
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"
> ...

 

quindi, al massimo, invece di usare combreloc, usa "-Wl, -z, now".

non so, si sa mai che sia là il problema. Altra cosa:hai possibilità di mostrare qualche log di X in modo da capire di che seg-fault si parla?

----------

## ago

evito di fare quote qua e la che mi portan via diverso tempo, in sintesi:

C'e stato un aggiornamento sostanzioso di roba attinente xorg sia un po' di tempo fa ( metà febbraio circa ) e una settimana fa.

In contemporanea al primo aggiornamento ho installato kde 4.6, dunque mi son ritrovato, diciamo con gli effetti di kwin non funzionanti non sapendo se fosse "colpa" di kde o di xorg o addirittura del mix.

Ho fatto tutte le prove di questo mondo tra vari downgrade sono arrivato a far funziona gli effetti ( era il 3d soprattutto che non andava ) ma non funzionavano altre cose. Al che ho optato per disattivare gli effetti di kwin..Ora con gli aggiornamenti di una settimana fa ha ripreso a funzionare...

Certo avrei potuto fare un po di debug per scoprire cosa non andava ma non avevo tutto questo tempo..

Conclusione della storiella è che qualche programma può averti scazzato il tutto ma non è detto che installando xorg 1.7 risolverai..anzi, c'è da dire che molti ebuild sono stati tolti dal tree.

Io cmq al tuo posto inizierei a compilare con un set di flag più sano e soprattutto consigliato.

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"
```

per ldflags, scritte in quel modo usi il default + hash-style gnu

Per come hai scritto tu hai anche saltato --as-needed e aggiunto combreloc che è già di default.

----------

## bandreabis

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8-sse3 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 
```

non mi sembra molto aggressivo come settaggio.

```
LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"
```

 sarà il mio prossimo settaggio.

Posso anche non impostare nulla per LDFLAGS?

xorg-server-1.7.7 non mi ha MAI dato alcun problema, tenendo tutto uguale solo aggiornano xorg-server ha "scazzato" tutto.

Cosa dovrei ricompilare con le nuove impostazioni?

Sempre che si risolva, speriamo.

Che versioni dovrei usare dei vari pacchetti?

Grazie.

----------

## ago

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8-sse3 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 
> ```
> ...

 

Non è aggressivo ma è sicuramente sbagliato! A quanto dice il tuo emerge --info tu hai:

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> 
> ...

 

Si vede chiaramente che hai un turion64 e stando a quanto leggo qui dovresti usare athlon-xp.  k8 si usa su 64bit e tu sei a 32.

Tieni conto anche che stai usando -march=k8-sse3 + -msse3 e da come leggo in rete stai facendo una ridondanza.

 *man gcc wrote:*   

> k8-sse3, opteron-sse3, athlon64-sse3
> 
> Improved versions of k8, opteron and athlon64 with SSE3 instruction set support.

 

A tal proposito native aiuta perché molto spesso si sbaglia..

Chiedo umilmente scusa se sto dicendo una cosa per un'altra ma non ho un tuo stesso processore e quelle risorse non sono ufficiali

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"
> ```
> ...

 

Certo, non impostando nulla hai quelle di default, o per meglio dire, quelle settate dal profilo, cioè:

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"
```

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Cosa dovrei ricompilare con le nuove impostazioni?
> 
> Sempre che si risolva, speriamo.

 

Beh io direi tutto il world...se non risolvi almeno hai un sistema "pulito" e compilato con flag idonee al tuo hardware

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Che versioni dovrei usare dei vari pacchetti?

 

Beh io direi di tenere tutto in stable, se qualcosa non va si fa qualche prova con aggiornamenti di libdrm, mesa, etc.

----------

## bandreabis

 *ago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh io direi tutto il world...se non risolvi almeno hai un sistema "pulito" e compilato con flag idonee al tuo hardware
> 
> 

 

Farò così, senza molte speranze di risolvere il problema del topic.

Dopo una parentesi di kernel panic (spero risolto   :Confused:  )è solo ora realmente partita la ricompilazione con le impostazioni suggerite.

Tra qualche giorno da oggi vi saprò dire.

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## bandreabis

Ecco. Ricompilato.

Ma il crash è ancora lì.

----------

## ago

bene...hai messo anche un kernel meno recente? 

inizia a fare qualche prova tipo usare libdrm/mesa/radeon ~arch isa con kernel nuovo che vecchio

oppure usare direttamente xorg-server-1.9.5

----------

## bandreabis

Ora uso gentoo-sources-2.6.38 perchè avevo dei problemi con il riconoscimento della batteria. Ma non ricordo perchè ho abbandonato l'ultima versione stabile del kernel.

Con questo kernel ho provato con ~x86 di libdrm, mesa e con 1.9.5 di xorg-server senza migliore fortuna.

Ora c'è xorg-server-1.10.0.901, provo quello?

Che kernel mi suggerisci?

EDIT: dopo il cambio di kernel, devo riemergere questi pacchetti?

Per radeon a cosa ti riferisci?

----------

## ago

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Con questo kernel ho provato con ~x86 di libdrm, mesa e con 1.9.5 di xorg-server senza migliore fortuna.
> 
> Ora c'è xorg-server-1.10.0.901, provo quello?

 

é ancora instabile

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Che kernel mi suggerisci?

 

tieni contro che se tieni mesa/libdrm/ecc instabile un .38 va bene..con roba stabile prova un .35/.36..insomma devono camminare di pari passo

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Per radeon a cosa ti riferisci?

 

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

P.S. usi kde? che versione?

----------

## bandreabis

Uso kde-4.6.1-r1.

Il kernel stabile non risolve il problema, ricordo di aver smescherato le versioni ~x86 sperando di risolvere.

compilando il kernel stabile ho trovato questo warning: 

```
  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_drv.o

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_cp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_state.o

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h:571,

                 from include/drm/drmP.h:65,

                 from drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_state.c:30:

In function ‘copy_from_user’,

    inlined from ‘radeon_cp_clear’ at drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_state.c:2171:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_32.h:212: warning: call to ‘copy_from_user_overflow’ declared with attribute warning: copy_from_user() buffer size is not provably correct

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_mem.o

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_irq.o

```

E' un caso?

----------

## ago

lascia perdere i warning del kernel, io al momento sto anche su 4.6.1/.38/drm ~arch  ma ho dovuto disabilitare gli effetti di kwin che causavano strani effetti, hai provato?

----------

## bandreabis

Ora il mouse non funziona, il touchpad non ha più il tapping.

Il direct rendering hardware non funziona (ed in effetti gli effetti non fanno riavviare X)

----------

## ago

io le ho provate tutte, non so più come aiutarti..piu che altro, dai log viene fuori qualcosa?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ora il mouse non funziona, il touchpad non ha più il tapping.
> 
> Il direct rendering hardware non funziona (ed in effetti gli effetti non fanno riavviare X)

 

flag attive su xorg-server?

questo mi sembra il classico caso in cui non si ha attivo udev su xorg-1.9.4.

e se è così (cioè hai la flag attiva), allora puoi fare a meno del xorg.conf, fa tutto lui.

passa il log di xorg (fai grep WW e grep EE, così si vedono solo i warning e gli errori).

----------

## bandreabis

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Ora il mouse non funziona, il touchpad non ha più il tapping.
> 
> Il direct rendering hardware non funziona (ed in effetti gli effetti non fanno riavviare X) 
> 
> flag attive su xorg-server?
> ...

 

Questo problema si verifica solo con il kernel stabile 2.6.36-r8 che ho testato su suggerimento di ago.

----------

